# bunny peed on "spot clean only" pillow



## SnowyShiloh (May 18, 2011)

Argh! Kerensa was sitting on my husband's lap and peed. It got on him (of course), the futon, and a decorative pillow. She had peed on the futon about a month ago and we finally got the cover back on it only a couple days ago. So much for that! The pillow is one of those decorative throw pillows and it says "spot clean only" but the pee spot is like 6 inches across. How do I wash it? Also we have to go to a laundromat (had access to a washer yesterday but don't anymore!) so it will be at least a week. Thanks for any ideas!

Side note: if any other bunny had peed on him, he would have been mad. But it was his baby Kerensa so it's okay  Funny huh?


----------



## Pipp (May 18, 2011)

Vinegar will literally eat the urine. Should be as good as new. 


sas :goodluck:


----------



## nermal71 (May 18, 2011)

Oxyclean....the powder one....mix it with water and douse the spot...then let it sit for a bit and then blot up as much as you can.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (May 18, 2011)

Pipp, how do you suggest I use the vinegar? I did douse the pee spot on the futon with it after soaking up the excess (this was after removing the futon cover). Nermal, unfortunately I do not have any OxyClean but we may buy some if the vinegar doesn't do the trick! Thanks for the tips, you two!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 18, 2011)

We use a 10% solution--90% water in a spray bottle. Spray it on and then use a towel and compress it a couple of times using a dry spot on the towel each time.


----------

